# Hard Boiled Goose Eggs?



## Plain View Farm

Could anyone tell me how long it would take to Hard boil goose eggs
to color for Easter? A friend of mine wants some of our Goose Eggs 
for her Grand Daughter to color.

Thanks a bunch,
David


----------



## Guest

I googled and got all sorts of answers, but one person said they boiled one for 15 mimutes and it came out fully cooked.

On a chef's site, it said 9 to 11 minutes.


----------



## Plain View Farm

I had done a Google search as well but came up with multiple answers too.
A few places I was reading said 12-15 min for a Jumbo egg. But our Goose eggs are twice as big as a Jumbo egg...
I might have to try it myself before I deliver these to her.


----------



## Plain View Farm

Well I tried it last evening.
I placed the eggs straight out of the fridge into a pot of water .
When the water started to boil I timed them 15 minutes.
I immediately removed them and placed them in cold water.
After they cooled I peeled and cut.

PERFECT 

After laying 4 halves on a plate I realized what wonderful deviled eggs these would make but not having the time last evening we just ate them as is.
We're going to try that this weekend though.

David

Please visit our website at www.plainviewpoultry.com


----------

